# 1961 Porter Cable Model 155 Router



## RunnerDuck (Aug 31, 2011)

A friend of mine wants to sell her 1961 Porter Cable Model 155 Router and doesn't know what to ask for it and I don't know what to offer for it. It is in perfect, like new, condition and sounds great when run.
I want to make her a fair offer but don't want either one of us to get burned. Neither one of us knows anything about pricing old power tools.
Thanks in advance for any suggestions. By the way I've searched the Internet and haven't turned up anything like it.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

A picture, would help. :smile:


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

By todays standards I'm betting that router would now be considered way underpowred. I know nothing abut that model but IMO it would be worth Flea Market pricing, $5-$10. As with anything, that's just my opinion and, if you so desire, worth exactly what you paid for it.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I posted the picture but it disappeared but I did copy and paste it so that may be the reason it disappeared.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Aug 31, 2011)

*Pictures*

Yep that's it although all she has is the router.

I've tried to attache some pictures of it but I'm new to the forum and apparently doing something wrong.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f16/how-post-photos-1120/ :smile:


----------



## RunnerDuck (Aug 31, 2011)

*Porter Cable Model 155 Pictures*

Let's try this ;-) 

































It looks like the knob at the back of the base allows the base to rotate.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Pretty much obsolete.

4 amp, is very underpowered.

It would look cool sittin' on the shelf tho. :smile:


----------



## di1020 (May 22, 2017)

does any one have a porter cable model 155 for sale

[email protected]


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

di1020 said:


> does any one have a porter cable model 155 for sale
> 
> [email protected]


I doubt it. Probably the tool museums have them all.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Got to be worth $20 to someone who has less than 5 routers. Always nice to have another round over bit and router waiting to go. You don't need much power for a small bits.


----------

